# Limit Max Size of Windows folder?



## vbliss (Jul 24, 2010)

Is there a way to create a Windows folder and limit it's maximum size? I'm just curious (and lazy) as I want to use it as a "dump" for camera photos transfer that will eventually be backed up to a DVD. At present, I have to keep checking the size of the folder to ensure I don't go over the DVD max size for data. Having a folder that is size limited would assist in creating backups more easily and with more regularity.

Thanks in advance to anyone with advice on how to set this up.


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

It could be done using a .bat file but some issues could arise so you must take them into consideration when writing the file.
If you put a cap on the file you will need to write the .bat file so that in the event that the size will go over the limit there will need to be a way to handle that.
Otherwise it may stop writing at the cap and half of a file could end up missing.
You would need to set it up so that it either creates a new folder and writes to it if all of the file wont fit or set it so that it alerts you to the potential oversize.


----------



## vbliss (Jul 24, 2010)

Thank you for your suggestion regarding this question! Unfortunately, it's been so long since I've written any .bat files, I think I would just mess it up. I don't think Ive even dealt with macros in the last 5 years.

As an added "p.s." to this question, does anyone know of a free software program that would do this? I know ALOT of photographers out there that would really appreciate this "feature" for creating dvd's for clients. It would just make the workflow so much easier. 

Thanks again for your input. :smile:


----------



## TheOutcaste (Mar 19, 2009)

Create a 4.7 GB (4482 MiB) Partition, and mount it to a folder rather than assigning a drive letter. If you try to copy a group of files to the folder that will be to large, it won't copy any of them, and will tell you how much more space is needed, i.e., how much over the size limit the group of files is.
You can create an extended partition, then create any number of logical partitions and assign them to folders.


----------



## vbliss (Jul 24, 2010)

*Thanks for the Very Easy Solution!*

Thank you so much -what an _easy_ solution! Why didn't I think of that - your suggestion will be far easier - I was trying to make this much too difficult!

Thanks again!


----------

